# Apache 2.2.15 setup problem

## Tristanm

I am attempting to set up Apache web server on my gentoo server. The problem I seem to be having is that it's not broadcasting out to the world. The server starts up with no errors, but doesn't actually do anything. On top of that, I've been unable to find any sort of guide to help set the thing up. The gentoo wiki is no help, as it pretty much says "emerge and run it"

----------

## lxg

Please post some facts.  :Wink: 

```
cat /var/log/apache2/*

wget -O - localhost
```

should do for starters.

Anything noteworthy about your config?

----------

## Tristanm

My config is pretty much the default. I haven't been able to find much on it, which is why I've had such a problem with it.

 *Quote:*   

> tristan-server ~ # cat /var/log/apache2/*
> 
> [Wed Jun 09 08:36:15 2010] [alert] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "tristan-server"
> 
> Configuration Failed
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> tristan-server ~ # wget -O - localhost
> 
> --2010-07-22 14:01:43--  http://localhost/
> 
> Resolving localhost... 127.0.0.1
> ...

 

----------

## lxg

Oh, the mod_unique_id thing … I remember that. But not the solution, sorry.  :Sad: 

I think it has to do with your hosts settings and that specific module, I'm sure Google can lead you to the answer.

----------

## mokia

Did you set 127.0.0.1 tristan-server in /etc/hosts?

----------

